# Cape May Canal



## fordo (Jul 3, 2006)

Four years ago I went through the Cape May Canal at high tide. Outside the ferry dock I touched bottom, though the charts said I had at least 8 feet of depth. (I draw 5'.) I was told that the ferries kick up the silt into a sandbar and that it was uncharted. Has anyone been through recently? Has it been dredged? Is this still a problem?


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*It is a continuing problem and was still there last year.*



fordo said:


> Four years ago I went through the Cape May Canal at high tide. Outside the ferry dock I touched bottom, though the charts said I had at least 8 feet of depth. (I draw 5'.) I was told that the ferries kick up the silt into a sandbar and that it was uncharted. Has anyone been through recently? Has it been dredged? Is this still a problem?


However, if you stay to the north side (closer to the ferries)it should not be a problem. It should stay 8'. The bar is opposite and "upstream" of the ferry terminal. I sometimes goes down to less than 3' pretty far out from the rocks.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I went through in September of last year at high tide. I draw 5 feet also. Ran HARD aground right behind the ferries! Fortunately my keel is retractable and I had to reduce my draft to only 3'6" to get loose. You need to pass close to the ferries, where they go you can go, and no where else!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

We went through late July last year with a 5' draft and didn't have any problems. They were working on the canal on the north side just beyond the ferry terminal and we went through slow and cautiously at mid to low tide. We're heading down this weekend and will have to go outside as the stick is now 60' plus, too tall for the 55' bridges in the canal. Planning on staying just to the outside of Prissy Wicks shoal.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Fordo,

I was through there at the end of May of this year and I didn't have any problems. I draw 5 feet. I didn't get real close to the ferries, but you definitely want to stay on their half or maybe even their third of the canal in that area. I wouldn't call it a _relaxing_ transit, but I never touched bottom.

The charts have a box from the Army Corps of Engineers that describe the depths in each section of each segment of the canal. Read and follow that carefully.

Another thing I want to point out is that my chartplotter (a Garmin GPSMap 478) was a little off all through the canal. It put me about 20 feet or so (maybe even a boat-length) to the left or right of my true position, drawing me in shallows on the chart when I was actually in plenty of water. So it was off by enough to make me not rely too heavily on it.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Cape May Dredging:
The Dredge FULLERTON will be conducting dredging operations in the vicinity of the western end of the Cape May Canal and Cape May Harbor from 05 June until 14 August, 2009. The dredge will monitor VHF-FM Channels 13 and 16. Mariners are cautioned to stay clear of dredge, booster, floating (pontoon) and submerged pipelines, barges, derricks and operating wires associated with dredging and marine construction operations. (Fifth District LNM 23)


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

We went through about a month ago just before low tide with 5.5' draft. We stayed between the center & south side of the canal and had no problems until we left the canal near Utesch's where we ran aground. (The deep water is along the seawall, not in the 'straight in' channel! )


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We went tnrough the canal 15 days ago on our way to Mystc and Block Island. at low tide. Depth finder showed 8 ft on midline of channel with no problems


I


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

We did the Cape May Canal over the Memorial Day Weekend, during a delivery, and had good depth for the whole passage through, including a stop at Utsch's Marina.


----------



## ekenna (Jun 5, 2009)

*dredge cleared*

I went back and forth on the canal on july 4th weekend and my depth was reading 2.8 feet ( my real close to grounding depth) and I draw 4.5. I saw the dredge there near the ferry. However the next friday the dredge had moved to in front of utchs and I do not remember being as anixous on the trip out the canal.


----------

